# Taurus PT-138 .380 ACP



## Big_Bayou_Hooter

Anybody got one of these little shooters? They make a a 10 and a 12 shot. Also solid blue and blue and stainless.



The Taurus PT138 Millennium Pro is an affordable compact polymer frame pistol you can trust with your life. The lightweight frame makes this lifesaver a must for law enforcement and anyone concerned about personal safety. The PT138 includes full magazine capacity on all models, reversible flush mount magazine release, a smooth trigger, and an unlimited lifetime repair policy.

Specifications 
Type Pistol 
Action Double Action Only 
Caliber 380 ACP 
Barrel Length 3.25" 
Capacity 10 + 1 
Safety Manual 
Grips Polymer 
Sights Fixed Three- Dot 
Weight 18.7 oz 
Finish Polymer/ Blue Steel


----------



## benzuncle

I considered one after buying my PT-145. It is a great firearm. So the 380 initially made a lot of sense to me.
The problem: it's about the same size as the PT-145!
They are the same length. The PT-145 is about a quarter inch taller and they are essentially the same width.

So, 10+1/12+1 in 380 or 10+1 in 45acp? If I'm going to carry it might as well be 230gr vs. let's say 102gr.
I kept my NAA Guardian 380. It IS smaller.


----------



## Big_Bayou_Hooter

*Taurus Like A Ruger LCP*

I heard today that Taurus is coming out with a .380 real close to the Ruger LCP.


----------



## drummin man 627

You must be refering to this: http://www.taurususa.com/2009newcatalog/?catalog_page=4


----------



## RevDerb

drummin man 627 said:


> You must be refering to this: http://www.taurususa.com/2009newcatalog/?catalog_page=4


I think that I just found my next concealed carry. thanks.


----------

